# Firefox enregistre mes fichiers sur le bureau



## diztrict (23 Décembre 2006)

Salut a tous,

Voila lorsque je suis sur internet et que je décide d'ouvrir un fichier et non de le telecharger, ce dernier s'enregistre automatiquement sur le bureau! 

Sauriez vous comment remédier a ca?


Merci beaucoup


----------



## miz_ici (23 Décembre 2006)

Salut 
Tu fais FIREFOX/PREFERENCES/TELECHARGEMENT et là tu choisi ce que tu veut.
Rien de plus simple :rateau:


----------



## Dan le breton (23 Décembre 2006)

comme dit par miz-ici preferences/general/
et la 2eme paragraphe tu as telechargement
ou tu choisis l'emplacement comme dit plus haut (je te le conseille)
ou tu coches "toujours demander où enregistrer les fichiers" tu auras alors une barre et sauvegarde habituelle mac
Is good
Joyeux Noël
kenavo


----------



## pascalformac (23 Décembre 2006)

Sauf que l'emplacement des downloads n'est PAS la question

le probleme est que le lien est " automatiquement associ&#233; au download du fichier point&#233;"


----------



## diztrict (23 Décembre 2006)

Dan le breton a dit:


> comme dit par miz-ici preferences/general/
> et la 2eme paragraphe tu as telechargement
> ou tu choisis l'emplacement comme dit plus haut (je te le conseille)
> ou tu coches "toujours demander où enregistrer les fichiers" tu auras alors une barre et sauvegarde habituelle mac
> ...



Merci pour vos réponses, mais vous n'avez pas bien compris le probleme. On va dire que je m'y connais assez en informatique alors cocher "toujours demander..." je l'ai fait depis un moment!

Le probleme est que quand je veux regarder par exemple un fichier .pdf, la boite de dialogue me demande d'ouvrir le fichier, ou de l'enregistrer.

Je clique sur OUVRIR, le fichier s'ouvre, tout est bon mais il s'est quand meme enregistré sur le bureau sans me demander! Alors que dans les préférences j'ai bien coché "Me demander ou enregistrer chaque fichier"!
Ca ne vous arrive pas a vous? Je comprends vraiment pas!

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (23 Décembre 2006)

certains ont compris ( voir au dessus )

Vu la particularit&#233; de la chose il serait utile de mettree version de l'OS et version de FF

Piste:
peut etre tout simplement virer des prefs de FF, maiis avant verifier que c'est associ&#233; au compte

test

cr&#233;er un compte utilisateur
ouvrir FF  en configuration minimale ( sans tes extensions habituelles etc) 

 aller vers un lien " &#224; lire" sans le tel&#233;charger 
et voir ce qui se passe sur ce compte
( &#224; 90&#37; ca marche)


----------



## diztrict (23 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> certains ont compris ( voir au dessus )
> 
> Vu la particularité de la chose il serait utile de mettree version de l'OS et version de FF
> 
> ...


Finallement un qui comprend .

Je suis sous OSX 10.4.8 et la version de FF est 2.0.0.1

Par contre comment faire le reste?

Merci!


----------



## pascalformac (23 Décembre 2006)

comment ca le reste?

je t'ai indiiqu&#233; un test
Alors?
r&#233;sultat?

si tu ne sais pas cr&#233;er un compte  , c'est expliqu&#233; dans l'aide Mac


----------



## divoli (23 Décembre 2006)

Pour les documents en .pdf, tu peux utiliser l'extension pdfdownload, qui te propose plusieurs choix &#224; chaque fois via une boite de dialogue, notamment de le t&#233;l&#233;charger ou de lire le fichier sans le t&#233;l&#233;charger.


----------



## diztrict (23 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> comment ca le reste?
> 
> je t'ai indiiqué un test
> Alors?
> ...




J'ai crée le compte, j'ai fait pareil avec firefox mais ca fait exactement la meme chose, le fichier s'enregistre automatiquement sur le bureau!


----------



## pascalformac (23 Décembre 2006)

diztrict a dit:


> J'ai crée le compte, j'ai fait pareil avec firefox mais ca fait exactement la meme chose, le fichier s'enregistre automatiquement sur le bureau!


comment ca t'as fait pareil avec Firefox??

le but du jeu c'est le contraire 
ne rien faire avec firefox , justement
partir d'un firefox aussi minimal que possible


----------



## diztrict (23 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> comment ca t'as fait pareil avec Firefox??
> 
> le but du jeu c'est le contraire
> ne rien faire avec firefox , justement
> partir d'un firefox aussi minimal que possible



Je suis désolé mais je suis vraiment naze, j'ai rien du comprendre!
Voila ce que j'ai fait :

-J'ai créé un nouveau compte vierge
-J'ai installé firefox
-J'ai éssayé d'ouvrir un fichier .pdf

Merci pour les réponses quand meme!


----------



## divoli (23 Décembre 2006)

Pourquoi tu n'essayes pas l'extension proposée ?


----------



## pascalformac (23 Décembre 2006)

diztrict a dit:


> Je suis désolé mais je suis vraiment naze, j'ai rien du comprendre!
> Voila ce que j'ai fait :
> 
> -J'ai créé un nouveau compte vierge
> ...


une question 
ton firefox , sur les comptes tu l'installes , comment  où?

car normalement si il est dans le dossier Application ( central) il est commun à tous les comptes et pas besoin de l'installer X fois

Et ce qu'on cherche à déterminer c'est si c'est le logiciel firefox en cause , son install  etc

ou des elements firefox liés  à l'utilisateur ( un fichier , un réglage etc)
-
en attendant 
- tester l'extension 
------------------
et réponds à une autre question

Ton souci, ca télécharge TOUS les fichiers de liens ( images , sons , vidéos , textes)
 , ou seulement ...des pdf?


----------



## diztrict (24 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> une question
> ton firefox , sur les comptes tu l'installes , comment  où?
> 
> car normalement si il est dans le dossier Application ( central) il est commun à tous les comptes et pas besoin de l'installer X fois
> ...


Ca concerne tout type de fichiers, vidéos, images, documents texte...


----------



## pascalformac (24 Décembre 2006)

comment t'as install&#233; FF?


----------



## diztrict (24 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> comment t'as installé FF?


Je l'ai installé avec le fichier executable .dmg que j'avais sur mon disque dur


----------



## pascalformac (24 Décembre 2006)

c'est marrant , il a des gens faut leur arracher les infos m&#234;me basiques , alors que ce sont eux qui demandent de l'aide.. 
 ils r&#233;pondent pas aux questions, ou de facon incomplete, questions  qu'on leur pose dans leur int&#233;r&#234;t pour affiner le diagnostic .
Pas s&#251;r que tu r&#233;alises bien que  nous ne savons rien ni de ta machine ni de ton expertise en dehors des infos que tu donnes
Et si tu ne joues pas le jeu , on peut pas faire de miracle

Alors je repose la question
OU  as tu mis tes mysterieuses  "multiples installations FF "( si j'ai bien compris tu l'as install&#233; plusieurs fois) dans Application? dan un dossier Appli dans la maison?
et quels r&#233;glages sur le 2 &#232;

encore une fois la strat&#233;gie est de d&#233;terminer si  l'application  FF (  le premier ,qui selon l'architecture d'install marche pour  le 1 er compte ou tous les comptes) est en cause , ou si c'est un reglage li&#233; aux comptes


----------



## miaou (24 Décembre 2006)

je viens de lire vos posts. 
moi aussi j'ai effectivement la même chose que diztrict ,  un clic, la fenêtre de téléchargement s'ouvre et le fichier se télécharge sur le disque dur.quelle que soit l'option que je prenne. Mais je croyais que c'est normal . et que tous le monde avait la même chose
ce n'est pas le cas ?
 avec Safari ,j'ai le contraire  1 clic et le fichier pdf s'ouvre mais ne s'enregistre pas .
( pour enregistrer : clic droit )


----------



## diztrict (24 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est marrant , il a des gens faut leur arracher les infos même basiques , alors que ce sont eux qui demandent de l'aide..
> ils répondent pas aux questions, ou de facon incomplete, questions  qu'on leur pose dans leur intérêt pour affiner le diagnostic .
> Pas sûr que tu réalises bien que  nous ne savons rien ni de ta machine ni de ton expertise en dehors des infos que tu donnes
> Et si tu ne joues pas le jeu , on peut pas faire de miracle
> ...


Mais oui dans applications et ya pas de réglages, je l'installe je l'ouvre et c'est tout, je ne touche à rien. Je ne peux rien dire de plus parce que je ne fais rien de plus!
J'ai installé firefox sur ma session normale, ca n'a pas marché (d'ou ce post) j'ai crée un nouveau compte "vierge", jai installé firefox parce qu"il n'était pas installé, et voila c'est toujours pareil.


----------



## divoli (24 Décembre 2006)

Je parle dans le vide, ou quoi ? 

Bon, ben débrouillez-vous...


----------



## diztrict (24 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Je parle dans le vide, ou quoi ?
> 
> Bon, ben débrouillez-vous...


Ce que tu n'as pas compris c'est que ce n'est pas une question que de pdf mais de TOUS les fichiers, les wmv, les avi, les jpeg, tout quoi!
Merci quand meme.


----------



## divoli (24 Décembre 2006)

diztrict a dit:


> Ce que tu n'as pas compris c'est que ce n'est pas une question que de pdf mais de TOUS les fichiers, les wmv, les avi, les jpeg, tout quoi!
> Merci quand meme.



Ce n'est pas possible avec Firefox. A moins d'installer des extensions comme celle que je t'ai indiqu&#233; (et je ne connais que pdfdownload, les fichiers aux autres formats &#233;tant automatiquement t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;s chez moi).

Tu peux &#233;galement aller chercher des r&#233;ponses, des pr&#233;cisions ou des confirmations ICI. 


Ceci dit, on peut tr&#232;s bien regarder des fichiers vid&#233;o avec Firefox sans avoir &#224; les t&#233;l&#233;charger.


----------



## BuGG (25 Janvier 2007)

Merci je vais tester cette extension et voir si la meme chose existe pour des fichiers Word ou autre dans le m&#234;me style


----------



## jpmiss (25 Janvier 2007)

BuGG a dit:


> Merci je vais tester cette extension et voir si la meme chose existe pour des fichiers Word ou autre dans le même style


 
Word Browser Plugin


----------



## divoli (25 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Word Browser Plugin



Ca marche impec sur Firefox. Merci jpmiss.


----------



## thibaud8 (14 Mars 2007)

et y-a-t-il un plugin pour le format JPG svp


----------



## sandoval31 (21 Avril 2011)

Même problème en 2011
snow leopard firefox 3.6.16
enregistre les fichiers quand on clique sur "ouvrir". je suis obligé de les supprimer à la main


----------

